# Fising after the rain



## wndsurfor (Feb 18, 2011)

I am starting my "staycation" tomorrow. Great timeing with this "little" bit of rain we have had this weekend!!! Really messed up the plan to take the kids fishing in Mobile bay this week. Does anyone think that anything will be biting along the beack after the stuff clears? I am thinking about getting out the surf rods and heading to Perdio Pass. Just need to bounce this off some expericaced folks to see if it is a complete waste of time.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Never a waste of time. Try some fresh dead shrimp, cut mullet and sandfleas. If you can avoid the catfish and June Grass I wouldn't be surprised if you caught some Pompano, Redfish, Bluefish and even some small sharks.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

wierd storm. flowed a litte in a circular motion out in the gulf. It might be pushing some fish in closer


----------



## Franktj85 (Jun 10, 2012)

Spent this morning down at the pass with my fly rod. Lady fish after lady fish


----------



## wndsurfor (Feb 18, 2011)

After I had decided that the rain was no longer a factor I headed to the pass around noon. Got to the pass and there was nothing but umbrellas, tourists, and grass. Found some sand fleas, rigged up and sent one out. The combination of the wave action, and grass on the line took about 1min for the line to start heading toward the swimmers. Ended up catching stuff for the kids to play with. They had a good time so it was worth the trip.


----------

